# How much Power does Employers have over Employees?



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

quick question: if you were not on good terms with your employer, or he/she was upset with you for some reason... does he/she have the ability to ban you, simply because of their mood or because they can? 

By banning you, I don't mean simply firing you off work, but banning you off the UAE once and for all.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nirvana said:


> Hello,
> 
> quick question: if you were not on good terms with your employer, or he/she was upset with you for some reason... does he/she have the ability to ban you, simply because of their mood or because they can?
> 
> By banning you, I don't mean simply firing you off work, but banning you off the UAE once and for all.



No one can not mix personal issues with professional issues... (Unfortunately many succeed in doing so....)

In detail....
I assume you are asking about the Labour Ban in private sector on a unlimited contract....
Well if they can prove that you have not followed the clause mentioned on labour contract.... then a working ban can be imposed...

Immigration Ban is horrible.... they need to prove a criminal case against you or similar... 

but you always have the right to fight back....

One more thing... if you have completed the minimum period of (2-3 years depending on the contract issued before/ after 2011).... you can pay a fees of dh 3000- 6000 to lift the Labour ban... just in case if you get one (which should not happen after 2011)......

Visa ban Dubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nirvana said:


> Hello,
> 
> quick question: if you were not on good terms with your employer, or he/she was upset with you for some reason... does he/she have the ability to ban you, simply because of their mood or because they can?
> 
> By banning you, I don't mean simply firing you off work, but banning you off the UAE once and for all.


You cannot get a random ban because someone doesn't like you. It depends on how long you have been employed, in what role and your salary as to whether a labour ban applies if you choose to leave service. It you are made redundant you will not get a ban.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> You cannot get a random ban because someone doesn't like you. It depends on how long you have been employed, in what role and your salary as to whether a labour ban applies if you choose to leave service. It you are made redundant you will not get a ban.



This is not quite right. The true answer is that it totally depends on who you are (nationality/job status) and that of your employer. 

I'm a western professional working for a local owned company and have no doubt they could make things difficult for me in the UAE, if I were to leave in difficult circumstances. 

If for instance someone was an Asian maid or labourer working for a prominent local family then you can expect the worst if things go wrong. A lifetime ban sounds v feasible. 

The UAE is not a democracy and does not guarantee human rights. Then again for most of us that doesn't cause day to day issues and its a very pleasant plac to live - most of the time. Where's perfect though?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They might not be able to ban you, but they can make it so that a visa will not be issued... it will just be declined and no further information will be given.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> This is not quite right. The true answer is that it totally depends on who you are (nationality/job status) and that of your employer.
> 
> I'm a western professional working for a local owned company and have no doubt they could make things difficult for me in the UAE, if I were to leave in difficult circumstances.
> 
> ...


My answer is correct. Stop scaremongering and making guesses.

Most employers have no power to prevent an ex-employee from working in the UAE. Even most Emiratis do not have that power, whatever they would like you to believe. The only real reason a person would get any sort of lifetime ban would be for criminal activity.


----------

